# Custom grille: chrome or painted??



## v10moped (Jun 14, 2008)

original image here









below: I photoshop what my car would look with the customization I will do. I already did the carbon fiber. I am not going with the Enkei RSV bronze wheels photoshop'ed here, I already planned to get 15" rota slipstream bronze- but thats not important right now.
I planned to swap out this custom grille on my 98 200sx se-r but not sure which to go for. CHROME or PAINTED. 








carbon fiber hood with *chrome* grille








or carbon fiber hood with *painted* grille
I have seen some b14 with all black grille which is interesting too.


as you can see, slightly modified makes a big difference, so all your opinions/suggestions matters.


----------



## sonicgundam (Aug 15, 2007)

stick with the original chrome G20 grill.

it'll go better with the CF hood than either of the other two.


----------



## v10moped (Jun 14, 2008)

*...w slipstreams*

Yeah, youre right, the g20 grille is not bad to begin with. Infact that _is_ my current setup so far -right here...


However, I'll will be swapping out the heavy MOTEGI rims for Bronze Rota SLIPSTREAMS, 
which look more sporty and may end up looking like this...

it seems to contrast with the g20 grille, kinda has a 'frankenstein' look to it but maybe it's me staring at the pictures too long. 
Not bad I guess. If anyone think its ugly, let me know.(opinions/suggestions)


----------



## sonicgundam (Aug 15, 2007)

it's not bad. and you can always paint the rotas.


----------



## Jdoggsc (Dec 25, 2007)

*don't do chrome*

if you're going for a bad-A look, then chrome isn't doing that for you. it's giving kind of a more sophisticated Mazda 626 kind of look. If you want a grill that'll compliment your custom headlights, you should probably do black or painted. do you have a photoshopped pic of a black grille?


----------



## v10moped (Jun 14, 2008)

Look like a Mazda 626!! -well Im definitely not going for a family car look. I just thought it would add a touch of luxury. okay maybe not the chrome- I respect this kind of car too much. So it has to look right.
After tweaking the rota slipstreams( bronze'ier w lug nuts). No turning back for the rotas- theyre on order now. I then photoshoped the the black grille ver. you suggested, and then the painted grille ver. I think I like the black- not sure why- it just works. 















if I choose to paint grille it looks okay- I think I would have to paint the cf to compliment it.
or maybe add in the se-r logo too. not sure,


----------



## Jdoggsc (Dec 25, 2007)

*You're on the right track*

It looks like you noticed that your grille outline color needs to match your hood color. If you're gonna do the carbon fiber hood then the black grille looks hott. It looks bad with the painted hood though. I think you're on the right track for getting the look you want. You want people to look at your ride and say "that's baad-A! Props to him." Whichever way you do it--painted or black, it's gonna look good. Either way, chrome is not what you want.


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

stock grill ftw


----------



## Varitec1 (Feb 28, 2007)

I put my vote in for the painted and badgeless grill. CF hood and Rotas indicates to me youre going for a "performance" look, and the chrome grill would just seem counter-intuitive. I used to have the old Stillen GTR grill which would really look great IMO, but they were kinda pricey then, and are probably hard to find now. Cleanliness is next to godliness, if you ask me.


----------



## nissanspeed666 (Sep 24, 2008)

Id go with an aggressive look, Go with the Black badgeless grill. Run some smoked corner lens, and paint your calipers red.Prefer brush paint, spray on absorbs dirt over time and looks bad


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

nissanspeed666 said:


> and paint your calipers red.


Why?:lame:


----------



## nissanspeed666 (Sep 24, 2008)

Make it stand out frm another sentra. Do what you want im just making a suggestion


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

nissanspeed666 said:


> Make it stand out frm another sentra. Do what you want im just making a suggestion


cause its a pointless mod :balls:


----------



## v10moped (Jun 14, 2008)

(real photo - no photoshop this time)

Hey thanks a lot guys for your input. I ended up getting the black grille(from ebay). had to zip-tie it though- no retaining pins /screws included. But your right, it looks really agressive(still got that "buck teeth" though). Matches my new 15" rotas. I just have to lower it now (time to search the abyss of 'suspensions' threads)

I probably wouldnt have seen customizing the right way myself- especially coming from south San Diego where people do senseless customizations to their cars, like viper racing stripes on imports, chrome rims on altimas, universal spoilers on corollas.

But now that I think of it, the diff between a Evo X and its regular Lancer counterpart is black grille and a chrome grille

Btw, 2dr Sentra, that gold grille on your car in that link, looks hella cool too.


----------



## xcountryflyer (Dec 25, 2007)

The honeycomb grill and not chrome.


----------



## BRuncie87 (Jul 9, 2012)

Where did u find that g20 grille? its nasty! i cant find it anywhere and wont come up on search!


----------



## v10moped (Jun 14, 2008)

I bought my car used, and it came with that grille. I used to always see it online, like on ebay but not any more. It's labeled as a "chrome grille" not necessarily "g20 grille" I just dubbed it that because of the resemblance. 
And in case your wondering, I don't have the chrome grille anymore. Sold it on craigs'


----------



## BRuncie87 (Jul 9, 2012)

aww.. thats depressing. i think it adds a luxury look along with an all black/chrome scheme. I would like to find one. IF I dont find one i will settle for a luncino grille.. thx tho.. i was jw if you still had it..


----------

